# Katt is crafting Iron Garden Bench



## Trent the Paladin (May 3, 2020)

Gonna try and get as many folks in, please leave your IGN and Island name here. Please also leave via the Airport when you’re done.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (May 3, 2020)

I’d love to visit. IGN Kayla island is Bayzzee


----------



## icyii (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come over! Lydia from Stardust


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 3, 2020)

Chloe from Nintenland please


----------



## Loubelle (May 3, 2020)

Could I come? o: Lillian from Thornhill c:


----------



## kyasarin (May 3, 2020)

Can I come please? Gatubela from Tala.


----------



## PinkyPoo (May 3, 2020)

Can I visit when you have the chance? Pinky from Pinky Land.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 3, 2020)

Letting folks in two at a time, senting next group codes in a second


----------



## Noctis (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to visit. Nalu from Treasure


----------



## Legoshii (May 3, 2020)

I would like to visit, April from Flameroot


----------



## Jazminur (May 4, 2020)

Can I stop by? Jazmin from Belva Isle


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 4, 2020)

Sent DMs out to everyone who’s posted so far, if for some reason you didn’t get one/come yet let me know!


----------



## lucindaa (May 4, 2020)

would love to come by, Lucinda from Luna!


----------



## klpierce17 (May 4, 2020)

Would love to come. Kp from Estrella.


----------



## Richluna (May 4, 2020)

Hi, I will like to come please
IGN:Richie
Island: Baywood


----------



## slzzpz (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to join if possible.

IGN: Bad Hombre
Island: Isla Dabs


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 4, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re still open! 
In game name: Melissa
Island name: Wombo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 4, 2020)

Last call before I stop for the night


----------



## animal_hunter (May 4, 2020)

Patchy from tamago! May i come?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 4, 2020)

I’d like to come, Shawn from Winterwood.


----------



## cutiepie327 (May 4, 2020)

Hi id like to come — cutiepie From gardenia


----------



## Poogle1093 (May 4, 2020)

I would love to come if possible!  Kyle from Tideglow


----------



## Believe (May 4, 2020)

Ohhh me please! Kevin from Violet ^__^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 4, 2020)

Sent Dodo codes and I’m gonna close up the thread now, thanks everyone!


----------

